# Kevin Kubota or Joe Bussick Wedding Workshop?



## zendianah (Dec 19, 2007)

Has anyone attended either of these workshops? I'm trying to decide which workshop to attend. I love Joe Bussicks work and Kubotas work.


----------



## GXP_Vince (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been to Joe Bussick's wedding seminar, and I recommend it to anyone.  It may be pretty basic but you will definitely get something out of it.  It was my first seminar and it changed my business around.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 21, 2008)

Buissink for weddings, Kubota for photoshop actions.


----------

